# Heads up Moderators...



## Kai Lord (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm bristling over a post in the "Dragon, Lord the Cheese" thread on the General Forum, and posted a response of my own.  Whether you agree or disagree with me, you'll probably want to keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 20, 2003)

Kai Lord, I am less than pleased. Go read my comment in that thread. Yes, I'm referring to you.

Posting inappropriate statements just to get a thread closed is a sure way to annoy your moderators. Doing so and then posting a "helpful" heads up here in Meta when you _know_ that you've just violated a whole slew of EN World guidelines is both calculating and deceitful. I expect you not to repeat this strategy. No, I don't care if you're furious about the topic; you can always report problems, but I don't expect you to contribute to them.

EDIT - I should be fair. If deliberately sinking that thread wasn't your plan, your vow of "I will get this thread closed" certainly made it look that way. In any event, posting the warning here was much less effective than just using the edit button on your incensed post.

If this is somehow a problem, please feel free to email me.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow, you don't exactly need a whole lot of facts to make accusations of your own, now do you?  FYI, my statement that I would "ensure the thread is closed" if he continued making offensive comments was related to a discussion I was going to have with the Moderators here on this forum, under this thread, if the situation escalated.  Forgive me if I fail to see how that's "inappropriate."

EDIT THE REST AND REPLACE WITH:

This isn't my playground, its yours.  I concede that my presentation probably defeated the purpose of my point.  A pity that the original thread will continue without a counterpoint to the offensive post.  Your post on the thread claiming I was threatening to post "controversial opinions" for the sole reason of having the thread closed is of course a complete falsehood.

Oh well, so I've been slandered on the internet.  Somehow I think I'll live.  

From now on I'll do my best to stick to the Art Gallery and Story Hour.  It was never my intention to cause friction.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey - which part of "feel free to email me" is unclear?



			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *From now on I'll do my best to stick to the Art Gallery and Story Hour.  It was never my intention to cause friction. *




Heck, no. Wander far and wide, and post early and often! Have fun. Just please don't fan any fires if they're already smouldering; if you see a post that's really inappropriate, click on that little "report this post to a moderator" link instead of going after the person yourself. That really makes our lives a lot easier, and stops problems/misunderstandings like this one.

Also, don't forget that you have access to an "ignore" list if you find folks who continually rub you the wrong way.

If you want to discuss it farther, give me a holler.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 20, 2003)

but you can't put mods on your ignore list.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 20, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *This isn't my playground, its yours.  *




Perhaps that's not the right outlook, Kai Lord.

This is still your playground.  But you aren't suposed to bean someone with the kicikball just before reporting them to the teachers for saying something naughty.  You know - pots decrying the colors of kettles, and all that? 

Or, perhaps more simply, this is still your playground, so long as you play nice.  *shrug*


----------



## hong (Mar 20, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hey - which part of "feel free to email me" is unclear?
> *




I think I preferred your original phrasing. 


Hong "trolls without thought" Ooi


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 20, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I preferred your original phrasing. *



Shut up or I'll have this thread closed for five minutes before being berated by the Moderators.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 20, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> *but you can't put mods on your ignore list. *



Ya, that sucks.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 20, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ya, that sucks. *




 why? what makes a person want to put someone who voluntarilly spends their time trying to make the site better for all of us on their ignore list?

 do oyu think it would be better if people did not recieve warnings if they crossed hte line, then got banned without ever seeing a friendly reminder?

 i have to wonder what would make someone come here and say such.

 in a scant 30 seconds i easily found 14 different occasions that dragongirl has been in this very forum with requests or complaints, and those are just threads started by her, why would someone with so much to ask wish to ignore the people she is seeking out?


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 20, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * why? what makes a person want to put someone who voluntarilly spends their time trying to make the site better for all of us on their ignore list?
> 
> do oyu think it would be better if people did not recieve warnings if they crossed hte line, then got banned without ever seeing a friendly reminder?
> 
> i have to wonder what would make someone come here and say such. *



There are MODERATORS then there are moderators.  I recently had a run in with one of the forum mods not one of the major board mods, and truly wished I could have ignored the person, and no I was not in this person's forum and only wanted to ignore this person's personal non mod posts.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 20, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *There are MODERATORS then there are moderators.   *




 odd, i haven't even been on here a year yet, but i have spent a good amount of time perusing the boards, and i never noticed that some moderators got capital letters and some not.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 20, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * odd, i haven't even been on here a year yet, but i have spent a good amount of time perusing the boards, and i never noticed that some moderators got capital letters and some not. *



poke you know what I meant.  Some people have been made moderators of specific forums.  Then there are whole boards moderators.  And just because someone is a moderator does not mean they should be able to insult people when posting their opinion, in non mod mode.  Not going to say any more on it, the board mods know what happened.  Just wish I could have put this person on ignore.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 20, 2003)

edit : Board hiccup, double post.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> odd, i haven't even been on here a year yet, but i have spent a good amount of time perusing the boards, and i never noticed that some moderators got capital letters and some not. *




Silly, Clay.  Of course there are.  Just like their are posters, and then there are POSTERS!!


----------



## Henry (Mar 20, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *poke you know what I meant.  Some people have been made moderators of specific forums.  Then there are whole boards moderators.  And just because someone is a moderator does not mean they should be able to insult people when posting their opinion, in non mod mode.  Not going to say any more on it, the board mods know what happened.  Just wish I could have put this person on ignore. *




"Hosted Forum Leaders." 


"_I think I shall call them... Mini-Mod."_


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 20, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *"I think I shall call them... Mini-Mod."  *



ROFL


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 21, 2003)

Piratecat:

As for replying to you in email, seriously why?  Is not the purpose of Meta to discuss the act of posting on the boards?  Just asking a genuine question.

Your request for email honestly appeared as is you were making an attempt at what I was being (wrongly IMO) accused of; publicly taking shots at someone's character before having the thread or topic closed.

I'm not presuming to know your intentions, but it _appeared_ very hypocritical, IMO.

I wasn't "furious" with the post I responded to on the other thread, and I never sat down and "calculated" how I could "deceive" anyone.  I was annoyed, yes, and let the guy know it in an admittedly condescending fashion, and yes if I had to do it again would have taken a different approach.  My "heads up" here was probably more my conscience realizing I'd crossed the line than anything else.

Should a similar situation ever arise again, I'll take your suggestions to heart.  For the record, I genuinely apologize for any wrongdoing.  And I appreciate that you left this thread open for discussion.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 21, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *As for replying to you in email, seriously why?  Is not the purpose of Meta to discuss the act of posting on the boards?  Just asking a genuine question. *




IANAM (I am not a Moderator), but...

For one thing, that's the general policy - if you don't like or understand the closure or editing of a thread, you take it up with the moderators in e-mail, rather than in the open forums.  P-cat's request for e-mail was merely a request for you to follow the general policies of the message boards.  

Why is this the policy? Among many reasons - specifically to _avoid_ looking like you are publicly taking shots at anyone.  If you take it into a private arena, you can learn all you need to know without ever having to worry about your ego in public.

It also means that the discussion doesn't create polarization and friction between other board members and/or moderators.  If it's in private, you don't have people unrelated to the issue taking sides.


----------

